# new problem with titan



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

This is a new problem I'm having with my QSI Titan When I advance the the throttle even in the test cab the sound And motors pulsate if that best describe the problem. I hope someone has a cure or back it goes to QSI.
Thanks in advance,
Bob V.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Just a thought from newbee Titan fan...... 

Are you in the STC or RTC motor feed back mode ?? 

Motor pulsate is possible for poor RTC setup...... Should not pulsate for "simple" STC mode.... 

Still waiting for my 2 QSI Titan G decoders.... 

But I do have DecoderPro 3 software, Quantum programmer stuff, & Digitrax PR-3 to play with.... I've been running thru these Menu's..... 

I just ordered a batch of different LEDS & dropping resistors...... 330, 470, 750, 1000 ohm batches.... & 3 mm LEDS & 20 gauge colored wire.... 

I plan to add a Titan 6 to both a PIKO G Taurus and the PIKO G Mogul.... & later to an Aristo E-8..... listed in ascending wire complexity... 

This is to be a $600+ education in both Titan decoders, DCC, & DC Quantum Engineer & in Sound quality..... a Big learning curve 

Dennis Mayer from GBay, WI


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you mean it surges? runs and then slows/stops, runs and then slows/stops? 

Is it set to "regulated throttle control," or "standard throttle control?"


Does it do the same thing when under full power? Or is it only on the test track?

I had a titan that did the same thing, and I was told to send it back


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

As soon as I turn the motors on it starts pulsating, lights blink and sound pulsates with the motors and lights.Works fine in test cab with no motors off.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

You could also try a complete reset, but I'm not optimistic 

Since you have the programmer, you could also try reloading the firmware


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

This is my last try I'm done with these emulator/decoders. Hasn't worked right from the get go. Buyer beware. We'll see how Litchfield Station does. Bought it with PayPal


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I understand your frustration and partly share it. When they are working right, they are really excellent. I have three installed right now and running well.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you try reloading the firmware?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

what is a test cab? please explain 

Really sounds like you have a connection between the track pickups and the motor. 

Use and ohmmeter and make sure there are not connections between either motor "lead" and either "track lead" 

Can you list the locomotive and other pertinent info again? 

Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Greg I have the QSI programmer and CV manager. The test cab is a utility inside CV manager. I have the dongle hooked up to the battery connecter and the locomotive switch set to battery. This is the second locomotive I've tried. An Sd45 and a recent GP40, The test cab starts the sound but as soon as I move the slider to move it starts the lights blinking, horn blowing and if I turn motors on the wheels move in small steps like the lights flasn and sound pulses. I talked to Norm at tech support. He said do a reset with out the programer hooked up. I use the reed switches and it did say reset. It then worked for a little while then started the same thing again.

Thank you for you time,
Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I hesitate to say it's the loco, since you have tried 2 of them. 

But, it still sounds very strange... remembering back, I think the only time I had this problem was with a wiring error. 

Sounds like a giant pain in the butt, but could you try it with the decoder out of the loco? That's what I would try. Run your power from the programmer to the track inputs, and somehow hook a motor block to the motor outputs. 

Did you have any decoders that work fine in either of these locos? Could you have this on a test track and perhaps (even though you have the switch on battery) you have a short there, or a reversed truck? 

If you are powering from the battery connector you can test not on the rails. 

Perhaps you have tried all this already, just racking my brain. 

Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have tried on a third locomotive a Aristocraft E8. Same results. I had all three with Aristocraft Revolutions in them.With no problem. Time to box it up and hopefulley get some satisfaction. I have over 400 invested in this.Perhaps they could send it to you 
for a look.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I still think its worth trying to upgrade the firmware, using the Q2 upgrade software. The worst thing that can happen is you will confirm that it's faulty. 

My experience with qsi is that they will make good on a faulty decoder.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, my experience also, if you are not too frustrated give it a try. Whenever I have had a decoder refuse programming, it was replaced free. The only decoder that was not replaced is the one I melted down running a 10 amp short through... kinda melted the transistors and even the socket, ha ha... 

For reference, when there are hardware problems, normally QSI Solutions takes a look at it first. When there are unexpected failures at the processor level, etc. (meaning it's not a power transistor or LED driver) then they go back to QSI Industries. 

I don't do any repair work for QSI, I'm just a civilian helping out in testing and giving tips on features and operation. 

Greg


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

One little trick you may want to try, before you give up on programming Titans. What I had to do, was wire the programmed directly to the Titan. I ran the programmer straight to the track leeds on the decoder. I had already tried to program it through the track 10 times before I tried it straight to the decoder, and it worked the first time. I hope this helps. 

Loco Lee


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

T*o his credit Tony is sending me a new one for tomorrow.*







Lee :On programming with the wires straight through.How would that work with the Locomotive all closed up?


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

I had to open mine back up to get in there, but if you were going to take it out anyway, just try it before you do.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

From another thread, the length of the programming leads, if there's twists in the leads, if there's extra lights connected directly to the track, or you have it on rollers can all affect programming. 

I do what Lee mentioned, although I did not wait 10 times to try something different ha ha! 

(Hey Lee, just had to yank your chain a bit!!) 

Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Greg When I get my new one can I pick your brain for help. I'm on a very basic level when it comes to this kind of decoder. With this I could use one on one for questions this forum seems to always get side tracked. Not a complaint just an observation. What confuses me is this I have the decoder with 1101-400 master EMD file. Now I want to set this up for my B&M GP40. With a phoenix sound board I load the GP40 sounds and off I go. I know this is a more advanced motion decoder.But could you explain what the sound set is and how you customize it for a specific locomotive? From what I have seen these look really cool just need some guidance as to what can be done with this decoder. I'm trying to learn and you and Lee seem to be a wealth of knowledge. I'm a CNC programmer by trade so it's kind of embarrassing to not understand this technology.*
*Respectfully,*
*Bob V.*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, a very legitimate concern Bob. I perfer how they laid the sound files out for the previous QSI, and I'm sure they will do this for the Titan. 

To get this "out the door", they saved time making the "composite" sound libraries. 

To customize a sound file, you run the Q2Upgrade program, load the master file, and then go to "cut and paste sounds"... there you can select prime movers, bell, horn, etc. and set volume levels for each (remember you can also change sound levels from the throttle programming on the main). 

I prefer to get my sound file fine tuned first. The current master files seem to have very low volumes on certain sounds. 

When you have customized the file, you can save a copy so you can load this one next time, as you "fine tune" the levels to your personal tastes, and then download it to the loco. 

While there is a "preview sounds" command in the program, it's not the same as listening to the actual speaker in the actual loco. 

Having all of this capability is a double edged sword, more complexity up front, but you can get it exactly the way you prefer in the end. 

I'll ask Lee and Josh if they have a "fine tuned" GP40 file already, if not I'll work with you to make one up. 

By the way, all the stuff on the site is not the "high resolution" sounds yet, those are on the way. (no hardware changes will be required). 

It would have been nice to have this all in place when the product was released, but it was late enough as it is... and basically Lee and Josh have a monumental task ahead of them. 

(and I keep bugging Lee for "goose" sounds too ha ha) 

Just keep posting, we'll help, and your experiences help others, what the forum is all about. 

You can also feel free to private email me any time. 

Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Greg is there a place where you can find the specifics for the locomotive I have? What kind of prime mover, horn, bell etc. for that particular unit and livery?*
* Bob V.
*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, you can just google the road name, and you should find sites that will describe the configuration on the GP40's they had. 

We should start a new thread if we're going to research this, just because it's a whole different subject, and maybe there's a bunch of people out there that already know the specifics.. 

A thread like "Santa Fe GP40, what horns, prime mover, configuration for the prototype?" 

I'd put it in the rolling stock forum... 

Greg


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Send me the road name, cab number, and what date you want to model, and I'll tell you what files to use. 

Loco Lee


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Boston & Maine GP40 cab #334 sometime in 1984


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

see this link: http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoPicture.aspx?id=7016 

says this loco is ex-CR and exx-PC ... so whatever those railroads are, you can go back and see how outfitted.. 

So find the Penn Central GP40 it came from, google "Penn Central GP40" and you should be able to go there exactly. 

Greg


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Not to de thred your thred, but I beleave they are Leslie S3 Horns, and the FEC Leslie would be my choice for a horn. The GP 38 Day bell would be nice for it too.


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Lee: 
I was looking at the HO QA files and there is a GP40. Could this be a starting pont,


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bob i think that i would go with Lee on the horns and bell , how much work are you puting into this gp40 if this is a aristo they put boston and maine on the side but this loc. never had boston and maine 
on it. good luck and have fun


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Really Dick? (OK, let's please use the thread for this that was created: *http://www.mylargescale....trong>** )

Just could not resist, nice picture.








*


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, the GP 40 is a good start. Pull back the turbo volume by about 20%, and use the horn, and bell I mentioned, and you should have a good start. You shouldn't hear the bell above notch 4, and the horn should cover everything when it blows. Put the main sound volume at about 100, and you should be good to go. There will be new stuff coming, and I'll make custom ones for those as well. I want to one day have it so you can pick any G Scale engine in productions, and have everything already ready to go. You download the file, drop the loco on the track, press a few buttons, and then do a little tweeking, and your done.


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, the GP 40 is a good start. Pull back the turbo volume by about 20%, and use the horn, and bell I mentioned, and you should have a good start. You shouldn't hear the bell above notch 4, and the horn should cover everything when it blows. Put the main sound volume at about 100, and you should be good to go. There will be new stuff coming, and I'll make custom ones for those as well. I want to one day have it so you can pick any G Scale engine in productions, and have everything already ready to go. You download the file, drop the loco on the track, press a few buttons, and then do a little tweeking, and your done.


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep, 

That looks like a Leslie S3 to me.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg thats not the bosten and maine thats the big G, bob is talking before that in bluebird and yes lee


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can say that again Lee.... oh you did ha ha! 

Seriously, I ALWAYS listen to Lee on what sounds came on what loco. 

The Bell usually needs to be turned up quite a bit, I'd put it to about 90... the horn I run about 90 - 100... 

Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

One last question and that is address. I am going to use G wire. I have an Airwire 9000 tx for now. maybe an NCE Pro Cab soon. But for now my question is this. I set the address in my airwire decoders to the locomotive number. I'm confused would I use the long address for my number 334 or have I got this confused. This is like going back to school at 52!!!
Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, long address... short addresses only go to 127.... long address for everything is the best rule, even addresses that could be short. 

There appears to be some tricks to Gwire, I'm working with someone that has done this, and is writing a review... 

When you get to the gwire part, let's start a new thread, so it can be titled something like "QSI Titan with gwire", so that others may find it... I believe we have put enough detours in this thread already... though I like the looks of your loco! 

Greg


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

There are CV's that you have to change to turn the G wire on, and off.


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Will do, so much to learn.
Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess that's what I will test next... 

Lee have you used the NCE throttle on AirWire, I don't have a T5000 or T9000 (I do have the Lynx recevier and the NCE Gardenwire cab) 

Greg


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm told that they work the same way, so it should work. I've only used the NCE and the G wire Receaver


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Important finding I am posting in every QSI thread: 

You MUST have a motor connected to the Titan when programming. The original QSI did not require this. The Titan does. Just spent quite a few hours with someone who used his existing bench programming setup that did not include a motor connected. 

Greg


----------

